# Reset Pandora Account



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there a way to reset the pandora account - or even change to a different Pandora account with an HR34 or C31?

I had to have my Pandora devices reset due to someone using my acount and adding strange stations to my account - now I can't get the DirecTV boxes to log into Pandora - it just flashes "loading" and then goes back to the extras screen.

I posted this last week in the DVR forumn but haven't gotten a response - Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

Crazy, but I am going around and around with DirecTV and Pandora - so far nothing...

Anyone know anything about resetting an account - or chaging to say a new Pandora account, once a box is registered to one account?


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

AFAIK there is no way to disassociate a DirecTV receiver from Pandora without first launching the Pandora app (which has a sign out option in the menu). The app will not load if it cannot sign in, so if the account is no longer valid, there is no way to get to the sign out option. This is an issue with DirecTV's implementation of Pandora.

Is it possible for Pandora to reinstate the account you used to have (with the same login and password)? That would probably allow the receiver to sign in, at which point you can tell the receiver to sign out properly (after which you can close out the account for good). If that's not possible, then I'm afraid you'll have to "Reset Everything" on the receiver, which will wipe out a lot more than just the Pandora settings (including all your recordings).

DirecTV really needs to update their Pandora app to provide a signout option if it cannot connect to Pandora successfully. That would help avoid this situation, which I'm sure a number of users have encountered.


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks - I have kind of figured out the same things. I do have the the same login - it is just that Pandora expects a new password to be entered...no way to force that so far. I wish I knew about loggin out first.

So, since I have 2 boxes - both are acting the same way right now with regards to Pandora - I can just reset one to see how that works...I was attempting that before I came to work this morning on my C31 since it doesn't store any recordings.

On the HR34 I do nothing right now - and I don't want to lose recordings
On the C31 I will do a full system reset - one box working is better than neither...


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

Try logging in on your computer and changing your password back to what it used to be. If that works, your D* receiver should be able to connect, then you should be able to sign out. Then change your password on the computer to something new and try the receiver again. Might work.


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

flaktastic said:


> Try logging in on your computer and changing your password back to what it used to be. If that works, your D* receiver should be able to connect, then you should be able to sign out. Then change your password on the computer to something new and try the receiver again. Might work.


I tried that initially - but no go (Pandora removed associated electronics from being able to login)

---

I tried all of the resets on my C31, and as I have now learned, this caused the HR34 to reset (doing a RESET EVERYTHING)...

Still no go - Pandora is dead on my boxes still.

DirecTV scheduled a service call - but since that was in lieu of doing a RESET EVERYTHING - I cancelled that after I tried the reset and it failed...


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

Montel said:


> I tried that initially - but no go (Pandora removed associated electronics from being able to login)
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


The fact that Reset Everything didn't work is really bizarre, as that should, as it says, reset everything (there should be no trace of anything that had been done on the box previously).

The only suggestion I have left is to replace the boxes. This shouldn't be a big deal with the C31. The Genie will be more of a nuisance (though not as bad now since it had been fully reset). Had you kept the service call, the tech might have done the replacement.

I repeat that it is a shame there is no way to disassociate a receiver from Pandora without signing in. Unless and until that ability is implemented, other Pandora users may very easily run into this exact same problem. The moral of the story is to sign out all associated DirecTV receivers before doing anything potentially destructive with one's Pandora account.


----------

